# Anyone know what this???



## TDI-line (25 Mar 2008)

He is about 3", i've owned him for about a year, non-aggressive, just very greedy, grabbing prima in both claws.  

Just would like to know the latin name for him.

Thanks.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Mar 2008)

Not sure, but he is illegal. The only crayfish allowed in this country is the blue ones. As your fella has claws/pincers he looks more crayfish than shrimp.


----------



## ulster exile (25 Mar 2008)

Some sort of longarm shrimp (macrobrachium sp).  Not sure on the exact type, but have a look on this site...shrimpscrabsandcrayfish


----------



## Joecoral (25 Mar 2008)

we had one of these in the LFS i work at, it came in with a shipment of amano shrimp. I'm interested to find out what he might be....


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

I remember reading somewhere about long arm shrimp being predators, grabbing sleeping tetra and other small fish.  Worth making sure its not one of these


----------



## TDI-line (26 Mar 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Not sure, but he is illegal. The only crayfish allowed in this country is the blue ones. As your fella has claws/pincers he looks more crayfish than shrimp.



Ohh!!  

I did buy it from one of the MA branches, tut tut.


----------



## TDI-line (26 Mar 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Some sort of longarm shrimp (macrobrachium sp).  Not sure on the exact type, but have a look on this site...shrimpscrabsandcrayfish




Thanks UE. 

Seems to be one of these, maybe the Sri Lankan or Indian.


----------



## TDI-line (26 Mar 2008)

DevUK said:
			
		

> I remember reading somewhere about long arm shrimp being predators, grabbing sleeping tetra and other small fish.  Worth making sure its not one of these



Lol, his pincers are tiny at best, he only catches and picks up small pieces of prima.


----------



## daniel19831123 (26 Mar 2008)

Probably just a normal glass shrimp. Glass shrimp do have pincer and they often came in the same shipment in amano japonica shrimp. If they are kept over a year and didn't grow more than 2 inches long then probably it's just that.


----------



## fishgeek (26 Mar 2008)

he is a long armmed as already stated

apparently they will pull snails from shells aswell!


----------



## TDI-line (23 Apr 2008)

He sadly died today. 

Probably old age.


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Apr 2008)

RIP


----------



## Themuleous (26 Apr 2008)

Bye little guy.


----------

